# Solved: High temperatures - reboots or shuts down an SBS 2003 server?



## carlitostsu (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Quick question:

If temperatures rise above a windows small business server 2003's threshold what happens?
Does the server shut down or restart?

Thanks!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Just about any server will. If you have an SBS server that is doing this the most likely cause if you have not installed active directory (SBS requires it and will start rebooting after 90 days if you don't) or if you have another SBS machine on the network (there can only be one or after 90 days, you guessed it, one starts to restart)


----------



## carlitostsu (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

